# Top of Boots Loose?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Might try something like this:

The Eliminator Custom Tongue Shims

But, I purposely lace my boots to be loose up top. Loose in the toe box, cinched tight around the heel/ankle, and very loose up top.


----------



## MozeyMo (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes have tried tongue shims


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rig a power strap like on a ski boot....I've done this but threaded the strap through the highback of the binding...works good for extra leverage


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Go see a proper boot fitter who can do something like this for you.. 










A good boot fitter will have a bunch of different thickness of padding and will be able to get you dialed in..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My son has super skinny legs but by just using a hand to make sure the tongue is in and pre squeezing the top of the boot it seems to tighten pretty good. On its own the boas just don't have enough torque to force the tongue in without a bit of help.


----------



## MozeyMo (Jan 18, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> Go see a proper boot fitter who can do something like this for you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Txb, what year are your tridents? Does your liner use velcro or does it have the pull string? Are they snug at the top and can you take pics?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

MozeyMo said:


> Txb, what year are your tridents? Does your liner use velcro or does it have the pull string? Are they snug at the top and can you take pics?


Velcro, last years boots... Super snug, I have super skinny ankles and feet, like crazy skinny, but the peeps at Inkline Foot Science always get me super dialed in. Custom foot beds, liner padding, break pads and sole shims make these boots fit awesome, foot is on total lock-down, no heel lift and no foot roll. 

In addition to my skinny bitch ass feet/ankles/shins I also have two different size feet that makes it so I have to buy two different size boots. I wear a 10 on the left and a 9 on the right. 

Then I can't say enough about NOW bindings. They have been the last and final thing that has helped with my foot/boot issues. Their strap game still needs to get better, but I just swap out all my straps for Burton straps and life is great. NOWs have a much higher heel cup than most other bindings on the market and it helps immensely when you have narrow skinny feet, it puts the ankle strap in a slightly different location and keeps you locked in while eliminating foot cramping at the same time. If you take the time to read NOW reviews on here, on FB and other sites you will hear a lot of people talking about no more cramping in their feet, which is a result of NOT having to over tighten your straps to combat heel lift... 

I know all of that padding looks horrible on the liner, but really it is heaven, I no longer need to crank my boots down as tight as I fucking can to make them fit and or to stop heel lift/foot roll..

I can't say enough about going to a shop that knows what the fuck it is that they are really doing to get your boots dialed in, and honestly most of the time it will be a specialty place like Inkline that only sells ski boots and does custom fitting and nothing else. When that's all you do, you do it well. While there has been some good advice on here from an individual there has been some bad advice that makes me cringe since I've been dealing with this my whole life and have been getting set up by people like Inkline for the last 15+ years now, and know what works and what doesn't and the kinda stuff a pro boot fitter says/does/asks... Go see a true pro in person and it will change your life if you have constant foot/boot issues...


----------

